# Things to do outside the house



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

go for walks outside, ride a bike go to a park 
what are your interests? 
I enjoy walking around my neighborhood or going to the race track 
I walk alot


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Got a community center? Go swimming, take dance classes, or any other activity they have there. Volunteer your time at an animal shelter or any other charity. Tons of stuff to do if you are motivated.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I also enjoy going for walks with my husband Marc


----------

